# The 13th Hour



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

I have yet to secure my copy, but I have no doubts of it's fine musical quality. Bing based in Cleveland like myself I have had th honor of working with Ed Douglas a few times on his CD release parties, which are amazing, and knowing him and his love and dedication to music there is no doubt ever that he will produce nothing but a quality product. I look forward to hearing it soon and I'm actually quite interested in knowing what others think so if you have heard Midnight Syndicate then please let us know what you think of their work!

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Its so funny this topic was brought up! I created a thread with the exact same title a couple months ago with only 1 response....looks like more people are starting to check out this section!

The only song I've heard from the new album is the one on their website and I really like it.
I currently own 3 of their albums and enjoy them all. I listen to them almost every day at work. My favorite though is Gates of Delirium, I really like visualizing the assylum while listening to it. The songs give great inspiration for stories and poetry also.


----------



## alone (Mar 26, 2005)

I bought it, it freaking rules.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have not gotten mine yet, but will be soon.

Anyone wanting to hear some MS I have a listen only webpage which just passed their approval BTW. None of the songs are downloadable. I ma still missing a few of the songs from a couple albums I don't have yet. I eventually want them all. I thnk they are awesome.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Hallowiener - 
Thanks for putting those songs on your site. I listened to a few and now look forward to getting the albums! I agree, they are awesome.


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

I got my copy today and am listening to it as we speak, kind of. As usual it's a great cd and should be high on any Halloweeners list. They are really great people. I went to their site and registered just to make sure it was ok to use their music in my yard haunt. They said no problem and thanked me for checking with them. Like I said really nice folks.


----------

